# How well do you think this would work in Utah?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So this water bottle is supposedly capable of taking humidity from the air and condenses it into liquid. Water out of thin air so to speak.

Sounds like a great idea if it really works, but I don't know if Utah could support it given how dry we are.






If you want to learn more: http://fontus.at/


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you watch the whole video? The animation shows "humid air" going into the bottle. Not very many days in Utah are considered humid. After all, it's a dry heat.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Did you watch the whole video? The animation shows "humid air" going into the bottle. Not very many days in Utah are considered humid. After all, it's a dry heat.


 I did watch the whole thing. That's why I am wondering if it would work well or not.

I could imagine that if you were hiking somewhere along a river that this would work as it can get humid in that type of environment, but at that point you may as well have a water purification system instead.

But that would be pretty sweet if it worked in an area like the forest or Zion.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Any place that has high enough humility to make this thing work probably has water...river, lake, pond, spring, etc...nearby and with the modern small filters that are on the market I see no need for this device whether it works or not.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

even the desert has humidity, it just depends on if the sun is up. it would work just about anywhere if you turned it on just before dawn. but that severely limits its use short of a survival situation. I've seen models like this before and though cool, still lacking technology to get a cup out of "thin air" in less then four hours.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It would work any ware but. 
You have to look at the dew point temperature. The bottle would only work well when the temps are around the dew point. In the desert the temps swing rapidly so your window of water collection from the air will be short.
It can work all day just depends on the humidity in the air. 
To under stand how it works look at your home a/c unit. The heat exchanger collects water as it passes by it because its temps are lower that the ambient air. 
A typical home a/c in Utah will produce around a gallon or so of water per day. But this is a much larger scale than this bottle. But if the temps are close to the dew point temp that number will quickly rise. 
In the south with humidity you can see a gallon an hour or more.


----------

